# This dog does more then my kids!



## Candy (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.flixxy.com/useful-dog-tricks.htm


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 2, 2010)

I gotta get me one of those!!! Way better than the 2 teenagers I have at home!! So cute!!!


----------



## bllauben (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome! I think I might have to trade in my boyfriend for that dog! Now, can he feed the cats, give the torts a soaking and do a substrate change with the cat helping him.

On second thought... keep the boyfriend. Bring the dog over to train my cat how to do stuff like that. I mean, she tries, but she does not do it exactly right... the folded laundry belongs in the drawers and closets, not the floor.


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow...that was a great video. What a cute little dog.....and smart.


----------



## Candy (Nov 2, 2010)

bllauben said:


> Awesome! I think I might have to trade in my boyfriend for that dog! Now, can he feed the cats, give the torts a soaking and do a substrate change with the cat helping him.
> 
> On second thought... keep the boyfriend. Bring the dog over to train my cat how to do stuff like that. I mean, she tries, but she does not do it exactly right... the folded laundry belongs in the drawers and closets, not the floor.



Too funny!


----------



## froghaven5 (Nov 3, 2010)

Totally love that dog! Had to show my teenage boys and hubby.


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 3, 2010)

that was awesome... great dog


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2010)

What a cute dog! My daughter has 5 Jack Russells. Can you imagine all the work she would get done if they were all as talented as Jesse, the dog in that video?

Wow!!


----------



## Isa (Nov 3, 2010)

What a cute little dog  Very nice video, thanks for sharing Candy!


----------



## hali (Nov 3, 2010)

wow i woulnt mind one like that lol x


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 3, 2010)

Great video! I had to laugh at the dog on the counter, dragging the towel around like it was supposedly cleaning it 
JRTs are such high energy dogs, it's great to teach them tricks and give them something to do!
I need to work on that with my terrier mix  I should teach him to bring me the remote...and further add to my sedentary lifestyle


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 10, 2010)

Can he iron, too?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 24, 2010)

Cool.


----------

